# Parar motor con sensor final de carrera



## totti_69 (Feb 19, 2009)

Tengo que abrir una puerta con un motor pero cuando llegue a un final de carrera tiene que parar el motor... La puerta ya me abre pero no se como tengo que conectar el final de carrera para que me pare el motor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2009)

Este es el esquema general, en este caso posee 2 botones, uno de giro "CW" y otro de giro "CCW", cada uno posee un final de carrera en un sentido y en otro

​


----------



## totti_69 (Feb 26, 2009)

pero yo necesito un solo final de carrera y el motor lo tengo controlado con un driver l293... Nadie sabe más?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2009)

totti_69 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo que abrir una puerta con un motor pero cuando llegue a un final de carrera tiene que parar el motor... La puerta ya me abre pero no se como tengo que conectar el final de carrera para que me pare ele motor.
> 
> Necesito ayuda!


¿ Y donde dice que estas manejando al motor con un L293 ?.
Si andas mezquinando datos ¿ Como quieres que se te de una respuesta correcta ?

El esquema es exacto el mismo, el L293 cumple la función del relee, lo importante es la función de los diodos en paralelo a los switch de fin de recorrido.


----------



## level221 (Jul 2, 2011)

Estimado fogonazo creo que en el esquema que pones a disposición de los compañeros tiene un error en el auto enclavamiento del rele, si conectas con el normal cerrado cuando se active el rele dicho contacto se abre y no va a retener y si el rele esta abierto ni bien conectes va a intentar conectarse solo, esto va a producir un tableteo en el rele y no solo no va a funcionar, sino que ademas va a quedar vibrando solo.

Saludos y Abrazos desde Argentina


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2011)

No es un contacto *NC*, la instantánea se hizo con el circuito activado


----------

